
How could the new Harry Potter book be published as an ebook - Sic
http://www.teleread.org/blog/?p=6217
======
danielha
A certain Richard Stallman (of GNU notoriety) spoke at my University yesterday
on copyright history, current copyright law, and its implications when it
comes to technology.

While I can't say I stand alongside him on all of his viewpoints, he makes
some interesting remarks about ebooks. He says, and I agree, that ebooks
restricts a lot of freedoms as a society. The potential of integrated
copyright is huge, citing the DMCA and DRM usage. We aren't free to read and
share these books that we bought. The books' authors do not have much to gain
from this either as it is the publishers that are benefit.

Well, in either case, I was never a big Potter fan. More of a science-fiction
geek, myself.

~~~
Sic
The problems lie in DRM, not the ebook itself. Recently on TeleRead there was
an article about starting a website with Creative Commons licensed ebooks. I
also plan on writing another article where I'll explore what a
publisher/ebookstore can do -- instead of DRM.

ps I haven't read HP either, just saw the movie...wish I had more time to read
(lame excuse)

~~~
danielha
You're right. The problem usually isn't in the product, it's usually the
problematic current implementation of it.

There's a lot of things to consider and I look forward to that article.

